# Any help on this Milk?



## jskirk (Feb 20, 2011)

I picked up this Milk awhile ago, but got it out yesterday to see if I can find some info, but cannot find anything on this dairy. 
  The front of it says  No-Better-Milk Rephan's Produced       The bottom Has    MEIER-BLANKE  Co.
  I was wondering if this is a slug plate and what approximate age is it.   Thanks for any info


----------



## jskirk (Feb 20, 2011)

top


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a Rephan's Sanitary Dairy in Charleston, S.C and a Meyer-Blanke Co. St. Louis, MO. that had a  "Catalog of â€˜Everything But the Cowâ€™ for the Handling of Milk and its Products." but that's as close as I come.  
 Is there a date or any other marks or symbols on the bottom or heal?


----------



## jskirk (Feb 20, 2011)

yes there is..i didnt look  on one side there is a 17   and on the other side  is L.G. Co. 52  Thanks   Jay


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a bit confused by the info here but I think it states Lamb Glass Co. from the 30's or 40's. Maybe you can figure it out. Scroll to Lamb Glass.
 http://dairyantiques.com/Milk_Bottle_Makers.html


----------



## jskirk (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for that reference to that site, it is very informative, some great info on bottle and glass makers, I agree that my bottle is a 30s-40s Lamb glass, and I found a maker to another milk bottle I have.   Great info for anyone that has milk bottle Questions    Jay


----------

